# Pulled the trigger



## Milehimachine (Apr 9, 2019)

Well I finally did it finally was able to get a lathe and mill  ordered.  Got myself the Grizzly G0768Z and the G0758Z.  If you have these machines and has any useful tips or mods they made please feel free to share.   I should have them by April 19th had to schedule a day off so I could schedule that day to receive the machines.


----------



## mikey (Apr 10, 2019)

Congrats, and welcome to the Slippery Slope!


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 10, 2019)

Cool! should be a great day. Cheers, Mike


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 10, 2019)

On the mill I believe there is a plastic gear that tends to break when the machine is pushed hard.  You might want to order one as a spare. I think it's similar to the very popular G0704 model; if you do some research for broken gears on the 0704 you should be able to pin down which one it is.
Folks also convert the 0704 to belt drive, you might want to consider doing that to yours in the future- have fun and be safe
Mark


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Apr 10, 2019)

mikey said:


> Congrats, and welcome to the Slippery Slope!



Slippery implies that there is at least some friction.
The slope, as I see it, has a lower coefficient of friction than falling through a vacuum.


----------



## Milehimachine (Apr 19, 2019)

Really annoyed right now.  Scheduled to have my mill and lathe delivered today only to find out the items never made it on the truck for delivery.  So I have been home all day waiting only to call 15 minutes before deadline to be told oops sorry human error would you like to reschedule?  No I want my stuff today since I took the day off and all to be here.  Now I gotta wait till Monday to rip the local office a new one and figure out how to get it delivered while I'm home since I cant take another day off.  Saia Freight you really suck.


----------



## Milehimachine (Apr 25, 2019)

Good news my new mill and lathe where delivered on Tuesday.  With my work schedule wont be able to touch em until Saturday but I know I'll be spending all day cleaning and adjusting them.  Pics will be added later.


----------



## Milehimachine (Apr 27, 2019)

Well gottem out of the crates cleaned and spindles broke in.  Now all I gotta do is start making chips.


----------



## MarkM (Apr 27, 2019)

I think the slope will get quite slippery from here!!!  Hide your wallet and credit cards before they slide too far!


----------

